# Where Can I Find A Square (As Opposed to Rectangular) Computer Monitor?



## George Costanza

One of my computer monitors went out and I need a new one.  The old one was square, not rectangular.  I want to replace it with a square monitor.  I can't find one anywhere.  The guy at Fry's looks at me as if I was asking if he had an alien orientation video when I ask if he has any square monitors.

I guess they don't make them any more.  Anyone know where I can get one?

For clarification: A square monitor will have a screen that measures the same distance for height as for width.  This sounds a little smart-assy, but I Googled the issue and found a post on a message board somewhere that had a link to supposedly square monitors sold by Dell.  Went to the link.  They were all rectangular.


----------



## uscitizen

My monitor is totally tubular.

Anyway.  Why do you need a square monitor?  They have various modes and will display in the square mode with the sides blacked out on the display.


----------



## George Costanza

uscitizen said:


> My monitor is totally tubular.
> 
> Anyway.  Why do you need a square monitor?  They have various modes and will display in the square mode with the sides blacked out on the display.



It has to do with resolution.  Both my wife and myself have trouble with the higher resolution settings.  Square monitors will tolerate the lowest resolution setting (800x600 or 1024x768).  Rectangular monitors do not do well with the lower resolution settings.  They require higher settings which reduce the size of everything on the screen to a level where it causes eye strain for us.

I wasn't aware that you can set a rectangular monitor so that it provides a square display.  Will all rectangular monitors do that?  That might be the answer to our problem.

Edit Note: Well, I'll be a big rat's ass - you're right!  I just fiddled with the settings on my (rectangular) monitor at work.  I can change it from 10x16 to 10x13.  It's not square, but it's a damn sight better than before.  When I do that, keeping the resolution the same, it makes the font/text look much better than with the same resolution on a more rectangular screen.


----------



## bobcollum

Changing the DPI level on your OS can make it much easier to see text when using an HD resolution on a monitor.


----------



## ABikerSailor

George Costanza said:


> One of my computer monitors went out and I need a new one.  The old one was square, not rectangular.  I want to replace it with a square monitor.  I can't find one anywhere.  The guy at Fry's looks at me as if I was asking if he had an alien orientation video when I ask if he has any square monitors.
> 
> I guess they don't make them any more.  Anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> For clarification: A square monitor will have a screen that measures the same distance for height as for width.  This sounds a little smart-assy, but I Googled the issue and found a post on a message board somewhere that had a link to supposedly square monitors sold by Dell.  Went to the link.  They were all rectangular.



Actually, I Googled the words "square, computer, monitor" and got this link.........

Hewlett Packard LE1911 LCD Square MONITOR LCD TFT - 19"-Monitors Price only $144.29

And.......it's really a square.  Hope that helps.


----------



## bobcollum

https://www.google.com/search?clien....,cf.osb&fp=6a8fbbcf301ff474&biw=1680&bih=964


----------



## syrenn

Hewlett Packard LE1911 LCD Square MONITOR LCD TFT - 19"-Monitors Price only $144.29


google George...... google


----------



## George Costanza

ABikerSailor said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my computer monitors went out and I need a new one.  The old one was square, not rectangular.  I want to replace it with a square monitor.  I can't find one anywhere.  The guy at Fry's looks at me as if I was asking if he had an alien orientation video when I ask if he has any square monitors.
> 
> I guess they don't make them any more.  Anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> For clarification: A square monitor will have a screen that measures the same distance for height as for width.  This sounds a little smart-assy, but I Googled the issue and found a post on a message board somewhere that had a link to supposedly square monitors sold by Dell.  Went to the link.  They were all rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I Googled the words "square, computer, monitor" and got this link.........
> 
> Hewlett Packard LE1911 LCD Square MONITOR LCD TFT - 19"-Monitors Price only $144.29
> 
> And.......it's really a square.  Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


Well, thanks, but I had included that very site in my original Google search and the monitor featured is 13.5 inches by 16.5 inches.  Are you aware of some other monitor on that site that is square, rather than rectangular?


----------



## George Costanza

syrenn said:


> Hewlett Packard LE1911 LCD Square MONITOR LCD TFT - 19"-Monitors Price only $144.29
> 
> 
> google George...... google



Thanks, but . . . .

http://www.usmessageboard.com/compu...rectangular-computer-monitor.html#post4787925


----------



## George Costanza

bobcollum said:


> Changing the DPI level on your OS can make it much easier to see text when using an HD resolution on a monitor.



Right.  Of course, one must take into account the TRB level as opposed to the QSAD factor and then adjust the ITEW to match the PJHL, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

George why are you supporting those evil corporations?


----------



## Ringel05

George Costanza said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the DPI level on your OS can make it much easier to see text when using an HD resolution on a monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Of course, one must take into account the TRB level as opposed to the QSAD factor and then adjust the ITEW to match the PJHL, wouldn't you agree?
Click to expand...




Change DPI Size in Windows 7

Square 19" monitor

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Acer-CV3RP-D04-19-Inch-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B003E1QEVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328802457&sr=8-1-spell"]http://www.amazon.com/Acer-CV3RP-D04-19-Inch-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B003E1QEVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328802457&sr=8-1-spell[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

If you're looking for the old CRT monitors:

eBay: crt monitor


----------



## George Costanza

Ringel05 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the DPI level on your OS can make it much easier to see text when using an HD resolution on a monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Of course, one must take into account the TRB level as opposed to the QSAD factor and then adjust the ITEW to match the PJHL, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change DPI Size in Windows 7
> 
> Square 19" monitor
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Acer-CV3RP-D04-19-Inch-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B003E1QEVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328802457&sr=8-1-spell]Amazon.com: Acer ET.CV3RP.D04 19-Inch LCD Monitor with Speakers (Black): Computers & Accessories[/ame]
Click to expand...


Am running Vista, not Windows 7.  Will Google the problem and see if there is a blurb on how to do it in Vista.

Hate to say it, my man, but the monitor pictured in the link here is rectangular, not square.


----------



## Conservative

i think you'll find that most 'square' monitors may be square in overall dimension, but the screens will universally be slightly rectangular.

Also, get off Vista, dude. Trust me, I'm a tech geek for a living.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

George Costanza said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor is totally tubular.
> 
> Anyway.  Why do you need a square monitor?  They have various modes and will display in the square mode with the sides blacked out on the display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with resolution.  Both my wife and myself have trouble with the higher resolution settings.  Square monitors will tolerate the lowest resolution setting (800x600 or 1024x768).  Rectangular monitors do not do well with the lower resolution settings.  They require higher settings which reduce the size of everything on the screen to a level where it causes eye strain for us.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you can set a rectangular monitor so that it provides a square display.  Will all rectangular monitors do that?  That might be the answer to our problem.
> 
> Edit Note: Well, I'll be a big rat's ass - you're right!  I just fiddled with the settings on my (rectangular) monitor at work.  I can change it from 10x16 to 10x13.  It's not square, but it's a damn sight better than before.  When I do that, keeping the resolution the same, it makes the font/text look much better than with the same resolution on a more rectangular screen.
Click to expand...


Those are not square resolutions. Just go to Best Buy and ask them to let you look at the monitors with different resolutions to find the one you like best. If you insist on getting a square one you can order them direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## Ringel05

George Costanza said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Of course, one must take into account the TRB level as opposed to the QSAD factor and then adjust the ITEW to match the PJHL, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change DPI Size in Windows 7
> 
> Square 19" monitor
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Acer-CV3RP-D04-19-Inch-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B003E1QEVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328802457&sr=8-1-spell]Amazon.com: Acer ET.CV3RP.D04 19-Inch LCD Monitor with Speakers (Black): Computers & Accessories[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am running Vista, not Windows 7.  Will Google the problem and see if there is a blurb on how to do it in Vista.
> 
> Hate to say it, my man, but the monitor pictured in the link here is rectangular, not square.
Click to expand...


Changing the dpi settings in Vista is almost the same as changing them in Win7,  It hasn't changed much.  As for the monitor it's "square" not wide, (overtly rectangular).  If ya want do a simple search for square monitors like I did also further down on that page I linked Amazon show similar square monitors to choose from.


----------



## shiningduff

just try Google search


----------



## rdean

Draw a square on your monitor and then tape all around it.


----------



## Chastua

George,
 I just lost my beloved 20" square IBM monitor. It was a CRT, weighed about 80 LBS, and lasted for 10 years. Oh, and it was used when I bought it. My new monitor is a 20" wide angle LED. I do cad work so I really hate the distortion from the wide angle, which is great for some content, but not engineering drafting. If you find a square monitor be sure and post the link please.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Get a rectangle.  It's way better.  Ask your grandson to help you set it up.


----------



## DataGeek

As of today (11/6/2016), the two best options I've found are:
1. 26.5" 1920x19x20 for $1350. 
EIZO FlexScan EV2730QFX 26.5" Square IPS Monitor
But, this is come out to 19x19 and that's too small.

OR

2. Build a huge 4x4 square with 4 separate 22" diagonal displays to get a width (19x2)=38 by a height (19x2=38) which is kind ridiculous. ($4x1100=$5k)
Samsung UD22B, 22'' LED-Backlit LCD Flat Panel Display
Too tall and too much $.

I'd like to find something around 23 x 23. Will have to continue to wait.

FYI: Why one big square monitor is better then two landscape monitors turned portrait is to remove the division of screens and have a single smooth contiguous viewing surface.


----------



## FA_Q2

^you realize that he asked this question 4 years ago, right???

I really hope he solved his problem by now


----------



## waltky

Try yer local DAV or Goodwill stores...

... or thrift shops...

... also computer salvage stores.


----------



## Darkwind

George Costanza said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor is totally tubular.
> 
> Anyway.  Why do you need a square monitor?  They have various modes and will display in the square mode with the sides blacked out on the display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with resolution.  Both my wife and myself have trouble with the higher resolution settings.  Square monitors will tolerate the lowest resolution setting (800x600 or 1024x768).  Rectangular monitors do not do well with the lower resolution settings.  They require higher settings which reduce the size of everything on the screen to a level where it causes eye strain for us.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you can set a rectangular monitor so that it provides a square display.  Will all rectangular monitors do that?  That might be the answer to our problem.
> 
> Edit Note: Well, I'll be a big rat's ass - you're right!  I just fiddled with the settings on my (rectangular) monitor at work.  I can change it from 10x16 to 10x13.  It's not square, but it's a damn sight better than before.  When I do that, keeping the resolution the same, it makes the font/text look much better than with the same resolution on a more rectangular screen.
Click to expand...

Well damn.  I have an old HP monitor that is square that I use as My instrument panel on My FSX flight simulator.  I was going to let you have it for a cool 7500.00 thinking you were truely desperate..    LOL


----------



## Moonglow

It has to be cathode ray tube model, none of that new stuff...


----------



## waltky

Are ya in the Louisville area?

Not even the DAV and Goodwill stores accept CRT donations...

... nobody wants `em, ever'body wants the flat screens.

I still got a 20" & 21" CRT.


----------

